# Muay Thai Videos New York City



## George Martin (Oct 6, 2002)

Visited Ban Thai Video at 10 Mott Street, New York City on Saturday. They are located in Chinatown.  Had two training videos including the Legend of Muay Thai produced by Niarattisai Kaljareuk.  They also have videos of last weeks fights from the two Bangkok stadiums. They are good tapes off of local TV. They cost $10 and have 4 - 5 fights on them. No English. 
Is anyone familiar with the Legends tape. What did you think of it?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2003)

Is no one else familiar with these?


----------



## supernaut (Aug 20, 2003)

I bought that tape, I didnt think too much of it, very repititisous. I bought some fights though they were good. If you like Muay Thai you might like Burmese boxing too, go to www.thaing.net, they have fight tapes for sale.  Thanks for thetip on Ban Thai, I went there yesterday.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2003)

I edited the URL to make it clickable.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## supernaut (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks Arnisador


----------



## supernaut (Sep 1, 2003)

I think I was a little too quick to judge the Legends tape, I was expecting to see pad work , sparring etc. What it is is former champs going over techniques slowly in an outdoor setting with just handwraps on. Alot of the techniques seemed to be the old style Muay Thai or Muay Boran I believe. It is actually an interesting tape in its own way.


----------

